# Fische im Keller überwintern



## Alfii147 (10. Sep. 2012)

Hallo,

hätte ein paar Fragen an euch & zwar..
Unser Teich ist nicht sehr tief knappe 75-80 cm. Größe beträgt 5x3 m.. In diesem sind Fische ca. 6 Stück (__ Shubunkin) in der Größe von 7-8 cm.

Würde diese gerne im Keller überwintern.
Würde dies ausreichen ? http://www.ebay.de/itm/Faltbecken-H...1954484692112745664&pid=100015&prg=1006&rk=1&

bzw. habt ihr andere Vorschläge

Pumpe läuft natürlich durch über den Winter. Wie sieht es mit dem Licht aus?

Hoffe ihr könnt mir da helfen, mfg..


----------



## Joerg (10. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Fische im Keller überwintern*

Hallo Alfii147,
:Willkommen2

Das sollte ausreichen um die Fische sicher zu halten.
Am besten ist es unter 10 Grad, da sie dann Winterruhe halten und nichts fressen.
Ist es wärmer soltest du einen Filter installieren und belüften.


----------



## dragsterrobby (11. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Fische im Keller überwintern*

Ich bin auch der Meinung das das reicht. 
Ich habe damals vor dem Umzug Ende November auch alle Fische in einem IBC mit Filter, Pumpe und Heizung in der Garage über´n Winter gebracht!


----------



## Alfii147 (11. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Fische im Keller überwintern*

Hallo, 

also macht das Becken den Fischen nichts..??
Habe noch paar Babyfische entdeckt, kleiner Schwarm 5-6 ca. 2cm groß. Müssten ja auch noch reingehn..

Temperatur ist wärmer denke so gute 15 Grad. Filter läuft durch... Das kein Problem.
Als Licht? Energiesparlampe??

Gruss

Edit: Teste seit Freitag abend eine Box..
Sehr stabil, hält dicht..

Wäre glaube ich gescheiter und billiger 
Maße wären 120 lang x 60 breit x 40-45 (Wasserstand) hoch richtige höhe ist 60 cm

Liter passen je nach höhe gute 300 Liter


----------



## LotP (11. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Fische im Keller überwintern*

bevor ich meinen jetzigen Teich hatte, hatte ich nur nen GFK-Teich mit ca. 150l;
Da sind 2 Goldies drin gewesen (zeitweise auch 1-2 mehr, aber Katze..) Beide habe ich bestimmt 10 Jahre lang im Winter in einem 90l Mörtelkübel bei Wöchentlich ca. 50% Wasserwechsel im Keller gehabt. Rel. heller Raum, da Fenster.
Nicht optimal, wären bestimmt gelücklicher mit mehr Platz gewesen, aber...
in all den Jahren nie nen Ausfall gehabt und die beiden haben sich prächtig entwickelt.

Wenn man von meinen 2 auf deine 6+ Junge hochrechnet, sollten die 300l knapp reichen.
Mit 400l denke ich bist auf jeden Fall sicher.

btw. da Winterruhe drinnnen anders ist. ab und zu ein bisschen gefüttert.

edit: hatte keinen Filter oder irgendwas


----------



## Alfii147 (11. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Fische im Keller überwintern*

Ja je nach Wasserstand komme ich auch auf 320 liter hoch..
Pumpe deswegen weil es ein Wohnkeller ist  Temp. liegt zurzeit bei 20 GRad da Wohnkeller. Würde im Winter das Fenster aufmachen, aber eig ist es ja egal..
Licht ist auch über dem Becken, Energiesparlampe sollte reichen oder??


----------



## Joerg (11. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Fische im Keller überwintern*

Eine Energiesparlampe sollte reichen und die Größe ist auch vertretbar.

Wenn du über 10° gehst haben die Hunger, es wird also gefüttert und es braucht einen guten Filter.
Beim WW mit temperiertem Wasser nicht sparen, 3-5 mal 20% tut denen sicher gut.
Es sind ja kaum Pflanzen oder anderes drin, was die Stoffe abbauen kann.


----------



## koifischfan (11. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Fische im Keller überwintern*



> Es sind ja kaum Pflanzen oder anderes drin, was die Stoffe abbauen kann.


Da kann doch einige mit rein tun.


----------



## Alfii147 (11. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Fische im Keller überwintern*

Ja, könnte eine mitreintun, frage ist halt wie es mit dem Licht aussieht und Pflanzen, denke nicht das die Energiesparlampen mögen und sonst fast kein Tageslicht.

Gefütert wird natürlich.. Wasserwechsel werden auch gemacht. Werde 100 Liter Teich und Rest Brunnenwassernehmen. Pumpe reicht sicherlich..

Sonst ist eig. nicht drin, außer ich soll Pflanzen rein tun, hätte eine schöne __ Wasserminze zum reintun... Die könnte ich auf den Blumentop stellen, wo das Versteck ist. Paar __ Schnecken hätte ich noch..


----------



## muh.gp (11. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Fische im Keller überwintern*

Gleicher Fall...

Ich habe 5 Jungfische in meinem oberen Becken (keine Ahnung wie die da hin kommen und ob es Goldies oder Bitterlinge sind). Sie sind zwischen 1 und 2 cm groß. Nun überlege ich zwei Möglichkeiten.

1. Noch ein paar Wochen warten und wachsen lassen und dann in den unteren Teich. ABER kommen die durch den Winter?

2. Überwinterung in einem Mörtelkasten (ca. 90 l). Ginge im Gewölbekeller (schön kühl und recht dunkel). Brauche ich irgendwelche Technik oder reichen eine Planze und ein paar Steine? Sollte ich einen Belüfter einbringen und muss gefüttert werden?

Danke für Eure Hilfe!

Holger


----------



## koifischfan (11. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Fische im Keller überwintern*

Eine?
Ich dachte in der Größenordnung zwanzig. Sie sollen Schadstoffe abbauen. Es kommt natürlich auch auf den Platz an. Und wenn sich die Fischis verstecken können, tust du ihnen auch etwas Gutes.



> Ginge im Gewölbekeller (schön kühl und recht dunkel).


Kannst du das auch in Zahlen ausdrücken? 
Die Antwort findest du dann in diesem Thema.


----------



## muh.gp (11. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Fische im Keller überwintern*

Kann auch mehr rein tun, wollte ohnehin ein paar im Keller überwintern lassen....

Die Temperatur hängt vom Wetter ab... Aber wenn es draußen zapfig kalt ist, dann hat es da keine 10°, somit könnte die Fütterung wohl entfallen...

Aber zurück zur anderen Frage. Haben die bei 2 oder 3 cm Größe im Teich eine Chance über den Winter zu kommen oder sind sie noch zu schwach und verhungern?

Grüße!


----------



## Joerg (11. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Fische im Keller überwintern*

Die Gefahr im Teich ist schon da. Hängt von der Konditionierung ab.
Das nur die stärksten und gesündesten überleben ist aber Natur.


----------



## muh.gp (11. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Fische im Keller überwintern*

Hi Jörg,
deshalb tendiere ich zur Teichvariante. Nur die Harten kommen in Garten....und nebenbei mit weniger Aufwand verbunden. Zumal ich mir fünf überlebende Nachwuchsfische in meinem Teich eigentlich nicht leisten kann (falls die anderen alle durchkommen).

Allerdings wäre die Vermehrung des Bestands das beste Pro-Argument bei der Diskussion mit meiner Holden in Sachen Ausbau im Frühjahr.... bisher ziert sich die Gute noch ein bisschen... Könnte ein Kampf um jeden Quadratzentimeter der Terrasse werden! 

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Joerg (11. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Fische im Keller überwintern*

Hi Holger,
das ist dein Kampf. 
Ich ziehe gerade Koi groß, wobei der größte schon über 10 cm hat.
Die könnten auch im Teich überleben aber ich hätte über den Winter damit dann deutlich weniger Spass.


----------



## muh.gp (11. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Fische im Keller überwintern*



Joerg schrieb:


> Die könnten auch im Teich überleben aber ich hätte über den Winter damit dann deutlich weniger Spass.



Hat was....


----------



## Alfii147 (11. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Fische im Keller überwintern*



koifischfan schrieb:


> Eine?
> Ich dachte in der Größenordnung zwanzig. Sie sollen Schadstoffe abbauen. Es kommt natürlich auch auf den Platz an. Und wenn sich die Fischis verstecken können, tust du ihnen auch etwas Gutes.
> 
> 
> ...



Was 20?? wie soll ich die denn alle in 120x60 reinkriegen?
Kann schon ein paar mehr, Seerose vll auch steht eh weiter heroben..
Pflanzen finde ich da schon.

Aber wie sieht es dann mit dem Licht aus wenn Pflanzen drin sind, die brauchen ja licht zum Wachsen ? Soll ich sie kürzen oder abschneiden??


----------



## Joerg (11. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Fische im Keller überwintern*

Nur Unterwasserpflanzen wie z.B. __ Hornkraut machen Sinn.
Die wachsen auch mit wenig Licht, spenden Sauerstoff und können Nährstoffe gut rausholen.
Der Überbestand wird dann einfach mit den darin gebundenen Nährstoffen entfernt.

Fische mögen sich gerne auch mal vertecken, in den wuchernden Pflanzen haben die dann die Möglichkeit.


----------



## Alfii147 (12. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Fische im Keller überwintern*

Also machen andere keinen Sinn ?? 
Soviele, sind da nicht vorhanden..


----------



## Joerg (13. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Fische im Keller überwintern*

Seerosen und die meisten anderen kannst dir sparen.
__ Hornkraut oder __ Wasserpest wachsen sehr schnell und ohne Substrat.
Die Ausläufer kannst du dann abschneiden und aus dem Wasser holen.


----------



## Alfii147 (14. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Fische im Keller überwintern*

Ab wann sollte ich den die Fische rein holen??
Weil das Wasser wird sicherlich wärmer herinnen als drausen ?


----------



## Joerg (14. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Fische im Keller überwintern*

Draußen haben sie mehr Platz und noch natürliche Nahrung.
Die Temperatur dann ganz langsam anpassen, nicht mehr als 2° täglich.


----------



## HAnniGAP (15. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Fische im Keller überwintern*

Ich hab auch viel Nachwuchs in verschiedenen Größen darunter sind auch noch ziemlich kleine.  (ca.1cm) Bin ich ein Unmensch  wenn ich alle zusammen draußen lasse.  Natürliche Auslese - es sind eh so viele und ich weiß nicht wohin damit. :?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (15. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Fische im Keller überwintern*

Hi Anni,

nee, bist kein Unmensch wenn Du die Brut draußen läßt und deswegen viele den Winter über sterben. In der Natur holt ja auch niemand die kleinen, spät geschlüpften rein ins "warme" und füttert sie durch (von 100.000 abgelegten Eiern erreichen natürlicherweise kaum 10 - 20 Tiere mal die Geschlechtseife)
Ich überlasse den Fischnachwuchs im Teich auch der natürlichen Regelung, denn

nur die harten kommen in den Garten

MfG Frank


----------



## Alfii147 (15. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Fische im Keller überwintern*

Wenn ich welche erwische, wenn ich die andern Abfische kommen sie mit rein.
Ob sie drausen sterben oder herinnen, macht keinen Unterschied..

Nun aber noch zu der Licht frage, die wurde noch nicht beantwortet.
Werde nun doch ein paar unterwasserpflanzen vom Qua mit reingeben..

Reicht den nun normales Licht aus einer Energiesparlampe??


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (15. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Fische im Keller überwintern*

Hi Alfii,

wenn Du wirklich Unterwasserpflanzen im Keller bei den Fischen im Becken durchkultivieren willst (obwohl auch die eigentlich ja ne "Winterruhe" machen) benötigst Du rund 0,5W pro l Wasser. Also bei 500l Wasserinhalt ne Beleuchtung von ca. 250W, sonst geht das Grünzeug nach ner Weile ein. Was sollen denn die Pflanzen im Winterquatier bringen?

Ohne Grünzeug im Wasser reicht auch ne Energiesparlampe darüber

MfG Frank


----------



## Alfii147 (15. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Fische im Keller überwintern*

Ja hab ich mir auch gedacht. Eig sollten ja keine rein.


----------



## Joerg (15. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Fische im Keller überwintern*



Joerg schrieb:


> Eine Energiesparlampe sollte reichen und die Größe ist auch vertretbar.


Hi Alfii,

geschrieben hatt ich das schon, in allen AQ sind normalerweise welche drin.


----------



## Joerg (15. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Fische im Keller überwintern*



Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> benötigst Du rund 0,5W pro l Wasser. Also bei 500l Wasserinhalt ne Beleuchtung von ca. 250W, sonst geht das Grünzeug nach ner Weile ein.


Hi Frank,
das mit der benötigten Leuchtstärke verstehe ich nicht so ganz.
Die 0,5W/Liter beziehen sich dann auf normale Leuchtmittel.  Bei Energiesparlampen dann entsprechend weniger?
In meinen AQ hab ich 0,1-0,2 W/Liter und die Pflanzen wachsen oben raus.


----------



## muh.gp (16. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Fische im Keller überwintern*

Hallo,
ich habe jetzt kurzen Prozess gemacht und mir ein kleines Komplettaquarium zu gelegt. 60l, Filter, Licht für knappe 50 Euronen. Damit folge ich dem Tipp von Jörg und habe auch im Winter meinen Spass mit dem Nachwuchs, wobei ich die drei Größten den harten Kampf im Teich führen lasse. Was durchkommt kommt im Frühjahr in den Teich, außer der Nachwuchs wird zu umfangreich... Aber dann habe ich schon die Variante "Aussiedlung" in den riesigen Gartenteich eines Freundes geklärt.

Bin mal gespannt, wie sich die Kleinen entwickeln und was es am Ende wird... noch ist die Frage __ Goldfisch oder __ Bitterling nicht geklärt (zumindest für mich).

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Goldkäferchen (23. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Fische im Keller überwintern*

Hallo, ihr Lieben
Nochmal ein paar Bilder vomTeich im Sommer. 
Wenn es jetzt langsam kälter wird, werde ich meine Luftpolsterfolie auf's wasser legen und an den Rändern mit Schnur und Stöcken befestigen. 1 Skimmerpumpe lasse ich den Winter über laufen, habe auch ein Heizkabel im Teich, wenn's ganz kalt wird, wird das aktiviert. Ich hoffe, daß meine Fische damit gut durch den 1. Winter kommen (Goldis, Goldorfen, Shubunkis, Schleierschwänze). Teich ist (leider) nur 1m tief, 15.000l.
Was halten die Teichfreaks davon? Füttere auch jetzt nur noch alle 2 Tage (bei ca 10- 15 Grad Tagestemperatur), Wann sollte ich das Füttern ganz einstellen?
Lieben Gruß
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Joerg (24. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Fische im Keller überwintern*

Hallo Goldkäferchen,
füttern mäßig und angefettet solange sie aktiv nach Futter suchen.
Etwas problematisch wird es bei starken Tempersturschwankungen. Die solltest du aber mit der Noppenfolie aber im Griff haben.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (1. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Fische im Keller überwintern*



Joerg schrieb:


> Hi Frank,
> das mit der benötigten Leuchtstärke verstehe ich nicht so ganz.
> Die 0,5W/Liter beziehen sich dann auf normale Leuchtmittel.  Bei Energiesparlampen dann entsprechend weniger?
> In meinen AQ hab ich 0,1-0,2 W/Liter und die Pflanzen wachsen oben raus.



Hio Jörg,

der Standart bei den Aquarienleuchtbalken liegt bei rund 0,3W pro l Beckeninhalt. Das reicht für die tropischen 0815 Aquareienpflanzenaus , die allesamt eher Schattenpflanzen sind. Kleine, lichtbedürftige bodendecken Arten wie z.B Helanthium tenellus ect. wachsen da aber auch schon net mehr richtig. Viele Pflanzen wachsen bei geringen Licht auch nach oben raus (vor allem welche die im Kurztag blühen wie viele Echinodorus), während sie bei stärkerer Beleuchtung unter Wasser bleiben und ein kompakteren Wuchs behalten (z.B Micranthemum)

Um Kaltwasserpflanzen halten zu können (die fast alle Volllichtpflanzen sind) braucht man bei einem Kaltwasserbecken schon deutlich mehr um sie am Leben und in guten Wuchs zu halten. Da geht bei rund 0,5W/l los. (Unterwasserpflanzen die nicht so richtig wachsen wollen bringen ja auch nichts beim "Schadstoffabbau")

Heimische Pflanzen lassen sich ja auch kaum in einem Aquarium mit durchschnittlich über 20 Grad am Leben halten, obwohl sie es im Teich ja problemlos noch wärmer aushalten. Je wärmer das Wasser wird, umso höher wird bei den Kaltwasserpflanzen der Lichtbedarf (warmes Wasser = Sommer = höchste verfügbare Lichtmenge für die Arten aus den gemäßigten Zonen

MfG Frank


----------



## Joerg (3. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Fische im Keller überwintern*

Hi Frank,
die Leistung W/Liter oder besser die bei den Pflanzen ankommende Lichtmenge sollte wohl nicht das Alleinige Kriterium für gutes Wachstum sein. Das meiste wuchert bei mir vor sich hin, wie im Teich. :?

Bei mir im AQ wachsen die teilweise heraus, sind bei meinem Bruder mit extra Beleuchtung vor sich hingekümmert sind. Ist das dann ein Zeichen für zu wenig Licht?
Blühen treiben aber auch schon schön aus. Kann ich die dann mit ein "paar zusätzlichen Kerzen" im Wasser daran hindern?

Das der Lichtbedarf mit steigender Temperatur höher ist leuchtet mir ein, ist ja bei den wechselwarmen Lebewesen ähnlich. 

Zwei Unterwasserpfanzen (__ Hornkraut und __ Wasserpest) haben es trotz wenig Licht geschafft sich gut zu entwickeln, wenn sie nicht verspeist werden. 
Hornkraut habe ich früher im Winter geziehlt im AQ rangezüchtet, um es dann in den Teich zu setzen.
Es ist aber so anpassungsfähig, dass es nun auch ohne Hilfe im Frühjahr sehr ordentlich wächst.


----------



## Alfii147 (29. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Fische im Keller überwintern*

Hallo,

nun ist es bald wieder soweit, es wird wieder kälter & ich mache mir da meine Gedanken.
Letzten Winter haben die kleinen alle super überstanden. Gefäß war 120x60x40 = ca. 280 L.

Nun sollte etwas größeres her. Maße bewegen sich in dem Bereich von 1,50x1,50x0,40
Geplant ist hier ein kleines Planschbecken zuverwenden z.B. eines wie dieses hier: 
http://www.ebay.de/itm/360728631368...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=360728631368&_rdc=1

Was sagt ihr dazu? Möglich? Gibt das Planschbecken Schadstoffe ab?
Pumpe läuft natürlich wieder durch.

Gruss


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (8. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Fische im Keller überwintern*

Hi Alfii,

so ein "weiches" chinesisches Kinderplanschbecken wär mir zu riskant, da geht schnell mal die Luft raus wenn die einzelnen Ringe dauernd unter Wasserdruck stehen. Besser wär da eins wo nur oberhalb des Wasserspiegels ein aufblasbarer Ring liegt und der Rest wo das Wasser steht eine stärkere Folie hat

MfG Frank


----------



## Alfii147 (12. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Fische im Keller überwintern*

Am Freitag wird der Aufbau beginnen.

Freitag wird das Aquarium geholt. Maße betragen 2m x 0,6m x 0,6 m = ca. 750 L Inhalt.
Unterbau werden Ytong Platten.

Gruss


----------



## Alfii147 (12. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Fische im Keller überwintern*

Hallo,

das doch schon mal was anderes.
Par Bildchen wären nett!

lG


----------

